# Decal Instalation



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Hey fellas. I was just trying to install some geese decals (30'') on the sides of my trailer and I was having bubbling problems. I followed the instructions on Waterfowl Decals .com. I have heard of using windex on the surface of the trailer so that you can slide the decal around. What tricks do you guys have. Also, I have a duplicate decal so I will be removing one of the geese. What's the best way to remove the decal? Thanks!


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

I would use some water with a small amount of soap added. It will give you some time to slide the decal around and will dry in place. Doing this will require a little more squeegee time but works well in the end. For the one you already have up use a small pin and poke a hole in the air bubbles. Let it sit in the hot sun for a day or use a heat gun and it will suck up nicely.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Water with dish soap in it will provide a good lubricant to get the decal positioned. Then run a squeegee down the center of the decal. Make one stroke across the center, don't follow the shape of the decal, just make a straight vertical swipe with the squeegee. This will hold the decal in place. Then start with one side of the decal and make horizontal swipes starting in the center and moving to the edge. Once you have the entire decal covered, repeat the same process, applying a good amount of pressure, to ensure that all of the water solution is gone.

The pin hole and sun or blow dryer method does also work for existing bubbles.


----------



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll try that, especially the pin hole/ hair dryer trick with the crappy one that's already on there. One thing though. Does the soapy water prevent the decal from curing properly on the trailer?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You want to use a baby soap, no the soap doesn't do anything but let you slide it around. I would wait with the pin poke after it has sat in the sun for a week. You don't want any extra holes in the decal to collect dust and another point to start deteriorating.

If you clean with windex do NOT use one with ammonia, this will prevent the glue from working properly. You should really clean with alcohol because that will leave no residue when done.


----------



## duh whistler (Apr 11, 2007)

just a light mist of water worked best for us. make sure you have no big drops of water on the triler or decal.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

pay a little extra and have a sign place put it on, I learned the hard way


----------

